# Revision of knee arthroplasty with extensive synovectomy



## lmcreynolds@aoamail.net (Apr 24, 2017)

Help!

My doctor did a revision of right knee arthroplasty with exchange of polyethylene (1 component) 27486 AND extensive synovectomy.  I am not sure what CPT code to use for the synovectomy since is wasn't arthroscopic and not sure even if I could bill those 2 together.  

In the op note it states, ''Once the knee was opened, the knee was flexed and cultures were taken.  Synovitis was encountered.  We cleaned the suprapatellar fossa, medial and lateral gutters.  We did remove the 10 poly, this allowed us access to the posterior aspect of the knee, where further synovectomy was done."

Any thoughts and ideas would be greatly appreciated.  

Thanks!


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Apr 24, 2017)

29876 (extensive debridement) hits an edit with 27486. If the insurance follows NCCI edits, you would not be able to bill it. 

AAOS also bundles the extensive debridement with the revision.

I would not bill the synovectomy.


----------



## lmcreynolds@aoamail.net (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank you so much!


----------

